# Find if a user is offline or online on Yahoo! Messenger



## navjotjsingh (Jan 18, 2006)

Many people nowdays prefer to stay offline while using Yahoo! Messenger - mostly done to avoid someone. There are many ways of finding people who are online but yet invisible.

*First Method: Doodle Method*

1. Double Click on the user whose status you want to check.
2. A message window will open.
3. Click IMVironment button, select See all IMVironments, select Yahoo! Tools or Interactive Fun, and click on Doodle. 
4. The last step and the most important step. After loading the Doodle IMVironment, there will be two possibilities.
a) If the user is offline, the Doodle area will show "waiting for your friend to load Doodle" continuously.
b) If the user is online (in invisible mode), after few seconds (it can take up to one minute, depending on connection speed), you will get a blank page. So the user is online!

*Second Method: Voice Chat Method*

1. Double Click on the user whose status you want to check.
2. Click on "Voice" icon on the toolbar, or select "Contact" menu and select "Enable Voice Chat" .
3. The deciding part... there are 2 possible results:
a) If the user is offline, you will get this message: "Internal server error. Cannot obtain voice token to start voice chat."
b) If the user is invisible (actually online), you will see the Voice Toolbar.

*Third Method: Conference Invitation*

1. Right Click on the user whose status you want to check.
2. When the menu appears, select Invite to Conference. 
3. A window will appear. See at the right pane, the username you selected will be there. Now, click Invite. 
4. The deciding part... there are 2 possible results:
a) If the user is offline, you will get this message: "None of the users in the invite list are available to join the conference. Please try at a later time."
b) If the user is invisible, you will get a window similar saying: "You are now logged into voice conference - <yahoo! id>"

*Fourth and the best Method: Buddy Spy 2.2.9*

1. Get Buddy Spy from www.buddy-spy.com
2. Go to configure and enter your login details.
3. Now go to Buddy Spy option and enter the username you want to track. You can also check multiple ids also.
Not only Buddy Spy tells the status of Chat but also Room Chat and WebCamera status of that user also!
4. You can edit other options through Scan Options menu.

(*Note:* Buddy Spy will automatically logout you of yahoo! messenger if running since yahoo! messenger supports only 1 login. To enable multi logins you need a Multi login patch for Yahoo! Messenger. Search Google for them.)

Now Have a great chatting!

(By Navjot Singh - (that's me) with inputs from *yahoo-messenger-invisible.ikitek.com/)


----------



## Chirag (Jan 19, 2006)

Buddy Spy does all work for me.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jan 19, 2006)

not 4 me either...........


> Buddy Spy encountered an error with the YMSG Server



What is that


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 19, 2006)

same problem here man.........
even base can't play it


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 19, 2006)

Try Upgrading to the latest versions of Buddy Spy and Yahoo! Messenger. Maybe that should solve your problem.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 19, 2006)

Buddyspy works fine.


----------



## tuXian (Jan 24, 2006)

Even I had problems with Buddy Spy... will d/l the latest version... but just now downloaded YIM new beta... will it again play mischief?


----------



## godsownman (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Qs, relating to the 1st three methods.

let us consider doodle.

Ok my frnd tries the trick on me . Whenever he selects doodle and it starts loading I am going to get the Yahoo mesenger chat window and simultaneously it wil load on my pc also. What if at that time I close the window. What notification will my frnd get?


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 27, 2006)

I got answer from buddy spy forum,,

*Buddy Spy encountered an error with the YMSG Server*

this problem becoz of ,,yahoo updating servers for msn,,,,

one of moderator of buddy spy answered me and they r hoping it will resolve soon,,,,,

and ,,,

give me proper link of invisible killer i am not getting that ,,guys

regards
manoj


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 28, 2006)

Well i use Y!Intai.
it is simply the best.
try it @ *www.angelfire.com/id/downstruck/


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

*www.blockstatus.com/yahoo/status-checker

The best one. Just enter the user name and search.

Bugs:
This won't work if the user is offline to all the contacts in his/her contact list.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 30, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Well i use Y!Intai.
> it is simply the best.
> try it @ *www.angelfire.com/id/downstruck/




does it work with yahoo messenger 7


----------



## rajesh (Jan 30, 2006)

This is cool. Should try this and see


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 30, 2006)

godsownman said:
			
		

> I have a Qs, relating to the 1st three methods.
> 
> let us consider doodle.
> 
> Ok my frnd tries the trick on me . Whenever he selects doodle and it starts loading I am going to get the Yahoo mesenger chat window and simultaneously it wil load on my pc also. What if at that time I close the window. What notification will my frnd get?



No, you cannot close Doodle so quickly so your friend may just be lucky enough to notice you! Doodle cannot be close quickly. Try it!


----------



## Charley (Jan 31, 2006)

in my buddy spy it shows all user offline and webcams offline too. But the person and webcam is online.Why is that?


----------



## .:deadman:. (Jan 31, 2006)

koi bhi kam nahi kar raha hai


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 31, 2006)

are yeh kam karega. Jara try karke dhekho na..

*www.blockstatus.com/yahoo/status-checker


----------



## Charley (Jan 31, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> are yeh kam karega. Jara try karke dhekho na..
> 
> *www.blockstatus.com/yahoo/status-checker



can be used only for single IDS notmultiple ids like in buddy spy.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 25, 2006)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> ankurgupta.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually it has nothing to do with yahoo version.
just download it and u will understand its working!!!
bet u cant find a better invisible chkr thn this


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 25, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> actually it has nothing to do with yahoo version.
> just download it and u will understand its working!!!
> bet u cant find a better invisible chkr thn this



Me cant login in tis............
nothing hppns after i click login button


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 1, 2006)

It works! Thanks a lot Navjot!


----------



## sanjubuddy (Jun 10, 2006)

i am regular user of yahoo messenger and yahoo chat rooms and now a days i am  seeing automatic messages appearing agaisnt some users.. which are asking to move over thier profiles..which then links to  other adware sites.. ..anyone pls tell me how these programs really work ..and which kind of software are they using.. thanks..


----------

